# What went wrong?



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Took this picture today and for some reason it turned out grainy. Anybody have any ideas as to why? I took several shots and this was the only one that turned out this way, the others were crystal clear. Im using a Sony Mavica FD-87. 

Zac


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Did you press the button down until you heard the beep stop? If it was on auto focus you either snapped it too soon or you moved. I use a sony mavica as well. It's the FD95.
--Hop


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Use flash even in sunlight*

Zac: I think Hop has your answer on the grainy shot. BTW, notice how the light coming from the right has cast light shadows across the left side of the girl's faces. You can make more sparkling photos by using flash to "fill in" and eliminate those shadows. Try it and you'll notice the difference. Yes, I know, you don't need the flash to take the pic but you need it to remove the shadows. That is one "pro's tip" that us amateur photogs need to use more often.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

That was probably it, I guess I jumped the gun since it was an imprompto(sp?) shot. Ill try the flash next time Howard, thanks for that tip. That Mavica has been through it, Id really like to upgrade but its just not a priority on the expenditure list right now. And it takes decent enough shots when the operator doesnt have his head firmly implanted.lol

Zac


----------

